# LA Mini-Night Out Photo



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

Have you seen these two people?

One is famous race car driver and noted wearer of high-breaking pants, FlatSix. The other dude edits a gun magazine.

Jan (JLibourel) and I decided to get together for dinnner last week. A good time was had by all, which really means both of us. We discussed Allen-Edmonds shoes, of course. Experienced A-E spotters can see that Jan is wearing the Park Avenue in Merlot and I am wearing the MacNeil in cordovan. Oh, what the heck, let's go through the whole list.

*FlatSix* is wearing a sportcoat by _Pal Zileri_, trousers by _Galante Uomo_, belt and shoes from _Allen-Edmonds_, shirt by _Hield_, cufflinks by _Wedgwood_, and a _mystery four fold tie._

*JLibourel* is wearing a suit by _Coreliani_, shirt by _WW Chan_, tie by _Canali_ (I think), shoes by _Allen-Edmonds._

And, for the record, I'm not that short - I'm 6'2", but JLib is tall.

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys look great. How come the only night out photo that has turned up on the board is from the night out that only had two people? Everybody who went to the SF night out has posted about it since except the one who brought his camera.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for the post, Sixer. Gad, I'm lookin' old...well, of course I would next to a young stud like yourself! 

A minor correction: My necktie was actually from one Mimi Fong (whoever she may be!). I picked it up recently at a Neiman's sale. 

Also, the hat I am holding, if anyone's interested, is a Cervo.

I was sufficiently impressed by your MacNeils that I am trying to get a pair during the Cabazon outlet store's sale. (They are trying to order a pair for me.) I think it's only appropriate as the owner of a fighting dog. (This is a bit of insider humor from a thread of some months back, for those of you who are baffled by the last allusion.)


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Gentlemen:

Next time, let me know, I'd love to join you. I don't have anything nearly as nice to wear as you guys, but I'll make due.

Gong Tao Jai:

For some reason the photos of the nights out are being posted on the Fashion Forum (well, looking at the photos that might be appropriate!!).

Andy
More Info on The Encyclopedia
"I have to keep shopping. I know my life will work if I can just find the perfect outfit!"


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

We would have loved to have had you, Andy, but the whole matter came up on very short notice. I am sure with your many years of wardrobe building and impeccable taste that you would "make do" just fine!


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

6'2? 6'5?
obviously i will not fit in in your social gatherings at costa mesa or elsewhere. you guys are older gentlemen, well dressed and mature.
i am just a little asian kid running around the south coast plaza dreaming to buy things.
ill try catching you guys when i spot you though


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

And why should I not enjoy the society of "a little Asian kid" who shares common enthusiasms and passions with me? Anyway, if you ever do see me at South Coast, do say "hi." By the way, I am not 6'5", only 6'3" and actually I may even be a hairsbreadth below that.


----------



## Oswald Cornelius (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting that; I must admit I've followed both of your posts, Flat Six and JL, as I have an interest in Porsches and fine shotguns. Grulla, wasn't it, JL?


----------

